# sterndreieckschaltung schütze auslegung usw



## seb992000 (28 Juli 2009)

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Stückliste für eine Sterndreieckschaltung mit Schaltplan als pdf.

Soll eine Angebot für eine Stern Dreieck Schaltung machen und bräuchte die deswegen die Stückliste....

Kennt jemand eine Faustformel zur auslegung der Schütze und Sicherungen bei dieser Schaltung...

Bin ganz neu in der Hardware auslegung...

mfg


----------



## MSB (28 Juli 2009)

http://www.schaltungsbuch.de
Ist zwar von Möller, ist aber auch weitestgehend auf andere Hersteller anzuwenden.


----------



## knabi (29 Juli 2009)

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal den Katalog des HErstellers meines Vertrauens nehmen, und mir eine fix und fertig verdrahtete Stern/Dreieckkombintion heraussuchen. In den Katalogen stehen auch die Schaltpläne und möglichen Motordaten dabei. 
Bei SIEMENS z.B. wäre das der Katalog LV1.
https://mall.automation.siemens.com...01-5927-5928-5939-5940-5944-5945-&jumpto=5945


Hier kannst Du online konfigurieren:

https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/configurators/ipc/ipcFrameset.asp?urlParams=PROD%5FID%3DABGANG%5FMOT&MLFB=&proxy=mall%2Eautomation%2Esiemens%2Ecom&retURL=%2FDE%2Fguest%2Findex%2Easp%3FnodeID%3D8210495%26lang%3Dde&lang=de

Gruß

Holger


----------



## schnippschnapp74 (2 April 2014)

Ist zwar etwas spät, aber weil ich auch gerade nach so etwas gesucht habe kann ich euch folgenden Link empfehlen. Dort findet man Schaltbilder, Produktdaten usw.

http://www.schrack-technik.de/shop/...-dreieck-schuetzkombinationen-serie-la3y.html


----------



## HBL (3 April 2014)

Hallo 

Im Anhang habe ich die 3 Möglichkeiten der Absicherung, Querschnitte und Dimensionierung der Schütze für eine Y/D-Schaltung aufgezeichnet.

Nach Möglichkeit ist darauf zu achten, das der Y-Schütz als 1. und erst nachher der Hauptschütz betätigt wird.

Bei Erreichen von ca. 80-85% der Drehzahl sollte in den D-Schütz umgeschaltet werden. Die Umschaltung erfolgt bevorzugt mit einem entsprechenden Y/D-Umschaltrelais.

Andernfalls sollte zwischen dem Y- und dem D-Betrieb eine Zwischenzeit von mind. 40ms sein (2x Nulldurchgang)

Ich hoffe, mit meinen Ausführungen zu helfen.

Schöner Abend

Hans


----------



## RONIN (3 April 2014)

Hier noch eine kleine Info zur Vorzugsschaltung. Oft bekannt als günstige und ungünstige Stern/Dreieck-Schaltung.

Anhang anzeigen Stern-Dreieck-Schalten von Drehstrommotoren.pdf


----------

